# What would you ask Anthony?



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Well we are happy to report that it is official, the live chat with chef/author Anthony Bourdain is set for Sunday, August 13 at 8:00 p.m. (eastern). From the many comments we have received we know that some of the ChefTalk community members will be unable to attend due to time differences. Not a problem! We will keep a transcription of the entire chat for everyone to read at their leisure.

To help the chat run a little smoother (and also allow people who will be unable to attend the chat) we would like to ask everyone to take a moment and post a question that they would like to ask Chef Bourdain.

For the full details of the chat event please follow this link: http://www.cheftalk.com/HTML/whychat.html

It would also be a very big help to us if you would visit, email, or call the sponsors of the live chat with Chef Bourdain. Without this sponsorship the chat would not be possible. A full list of the sponsors for the chat are listed here: http://www.cheftalk.com/HTML/chat.html

To allow people to test out the chat room we have a test chat room up and running and we would like to encourage everyone to log in and try out the chat. To try the ChefTalk Chat please follow this link: http://www.chat.cheftalk.com (please allow up to one minute for the software to load)

------------------
Best Regards,

Nicko
[email protected]


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I would like to know what type of reaction people from his past had towards the publishing of his book "Kitchen Confidential"


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

i'm guessing from the fact that he develops an "intelligence network" in places he works that he's worked in places where politics run rampant. Other than playing that game (which I think detracts from any restaurants real purpose), is there a way to keep this type of activity to at least a dull roar. Also, what's a "Borscht Belt Comedian"? Can't say as I've ever heard the phrase before, which is probably why he's the writer and I'm not.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Schecky Green, Freddy Roman, Don Richels, somebody who played the Catskills at one time or another. The senior members of the Friers Club.










[This message has been edited by m brown (edited July 30, 2000).]


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Thanks, mb!


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

I'd be curious is finding out what his non-cooking pastimes are... I mean, the guy can't be cooking ALL THE TIME, can he?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

I would like to know what authors have influenced him.

------------------
You will not understand the American palate until you have rolled a marshmallow in sugar.


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

I'm wondering if he is working on any new books or recipie complialations. Also, wouldn't it be cool if he had a tv show?


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I am curious if Les Halles is planning to open up shop in Chicago? They are in New York, Miami, and Tokyo. Chicago could use a Les Halles.

------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
[email protected]


----------



## cremaster (Aug 11, 2000)

Anthony, in Kitchen Confidential you talk a great deal about people who "really" want to be a chef but don't realize what they're getting into. You talk about this in several chapters in various ways. But if someone REALLY DOES want to be a chef and has no formal training but a SINCERE DESIRE AND WILLINGNESS coupled with a pretty good head of knowledge as well as some decent cooking/kitchen skills (not the best mind you, but incredibly sincere), would you take them on? Would you give them a shot? Start them as an extern, or whatever, on the lowest rung of the ladder? Have you ever done this or know of other chefs who have? If so, have any of them been "successful"? Enjoyed the book (actually all of your books)! I'm currently reading The Soul of a Chef by Michael Ruhlman due to your review of it in the NYTimes Book Review!


----------

